# Java ME XML datei einlesen



## ratze79 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, das mit kxml eine XML datei parsen kann. Ich möchte allerdings nicht das die Datei mit in dem Jar-Archiv liegt, sondern entweder auf einer Speicherkarte oder im internen Speicher des Handys liegt. Leider kann das Prog. die Datei nicht finden.

Hier lese ich die Datei ein:


```
public void run() 
	{
        try 
        {
        	//Festlegen des Rootverzeichnisses
        	String wurzel = null;
        	Enumeration wurzeln = FileSystemRegistry.listRoots();
        	
        	if(wurzeln.hasMoreElements()) wurzel = (String)wurzeln.nextElement();
        	
        	String dateiname = "vokabeln.xml";
        	FileConnection fc = null;
        	fc = (FileConnection)Connector.open("file:///"+wurzel+dateiname,Connector.READ);
```

Als Ausgabe auf dem Handy kommt dann:
Programm darf Daten lesen aus: Galerie (Ja/Nein)
Bei Ja kommt dann die Fehlermeldung: keine Verbindung bzw. keine Datei vorhanden.

Ich habe die XML-Datei, mit der Nokia PC Suite direkt unter Telefonspeicher C: Galerie gespeichert.

Danke schonmal im voraus

Gruß Ratze


----------



## zeja (24. Juli 2007)

Fehlt nicht zwischen wurzel und dateiname noch ein / oder so?

Lass dir doch mal ausgeben welche Datei du zu finden versuchst.


----------



## ratze79 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab es mir so wie ich es gemacht habe mal auf dem Handy ausgeben lassen.

```
"file:///"+wurzel+dateiname
```
Damit bekomme ich die Ausgabe:

```
file:///C:/vokabeln.xml
```
Bin mir nicht sicher ob nicht noch der Ordner Galerie dazwischen gehört.

```
file:///C:/Galerie/vokabeln.xml
```
bzw.

```
file:///Galerie/vokabeln.xml
```

Gruß Ratze


----------

